# beartrap sun?



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

3-9 trip. Decent looking weather. Brush off the cobwebs. Anyone interested?


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Looks like the Lochsa is going to be up. Already 2K, I prefer 3 and that looks extremely likely, possibly more.


----------



## Bpsig (Mar 7, 2012)

I may be in, but won't know for 100% till Saturday.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Meeting at mama macs tomorrow. Change your clocks.


----------

